# Nissan GT-R RC to Debut at Tokyo Auto Salon Alongside Modified Leaf, Juke



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan is set to showcase nine models at the upcoming Tokyo Auto Salon, with the star certain to be the GT-R RC (Racing Edition).

Based on the production GT-R, the Racing Edition is built by NISMO specifically for track duty and will meet FIA standards allowing it to race in different series throughout the world. It will come with a roll cage, 120-liter fuel cell, air jacks and feature racing slicks and a custom suspension.

In addition to this car and several others, Nissan will also put the focus on tuning with two modified vehicles: the Juke and the Leaf. Starting with the Leaf, Nissan will unveil what it calls the Leaf Aero Style Concept. Essentially a Leaf with a wild body kit, Nissan intends to showcase what the future of electric cars might look like.

As for the Juke, it will be shown with a 'Sporty Package' including numerous accessories like 17-inch aluminum wheels. Nissan has said the parts will be offered in North America and Europe in the future.

More: *Nissan GT-R RC to Debut at Tokyo Auto Salon Alongside Modified Leaf, Juke* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## g4ea (Jan 13, 2011)

nice

thanks for sharing


----------

